# New Solar Project



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

I went and did it started my solar project bought a Thunderbolt 45 watt solar Panel kit for starters.. will be doing a test run on the shed I have out back going to hook it all up and see how it Works.. also bought a few batteries Harbor Freight had everything I needed to get me started as soon as it warms up I will be setting it up....Plan on buying a kit a month till I have 6 kits setup...Ill keep you all posted


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I am interested in your project; please don't forget to keep us updated!


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Denton said:


> I am interested in your project; please don't forget to keep us updated!


Will do for sure!!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh, and how-to with pics will be appreciated. :mrgreen:


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Sorry to inform you but you are just buying toys at Harbor Freight.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Without getting into all the details. After doing a lot of research this is what I came up with for the lightest, portable, self contained system that will keep everything I need charged.








[/URL]

It consists of 145WH lithium Rechargeable Battery USB-based electronic device through built-in variable outputs.
and a 52 watt brunton fold up CIGS solar panel.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Titan
Before you buy any more from Harbor Freight, check out Backwoods Solar for some really good info.
Backwoods Solar - Sharp 250 Watt Poly Module * -ND250QCS Backwoods Solar


----------



## solardon (Mar 2, 2012)

check out Simpleray.com for some of the best deals on solar. Grape solar is made in America (I am told) and a 100 watt module for 12 volt charging is just $150.80 plus shipping. I have bought from Backwoods 20 years ago and they are good to work with also but my money will go to Minnesota from now on for PV. I bought 8 Unisolar 68 watt modules from them when they were available and are on my garage roof charging 6 golf cart batteries on sunny days. I plan on getting 8 of the grape 100's this summer and installing them to. 
Don Rowe is my preferred inverter store.. Power Inverters | Power Inverter Accessories | DonRowe.com

Grape Solar 100 Watt Solar Panel GS-Star-100W


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Titan
> Before you buy any more from Harbor Freight, check out Backwoods Solar for some really good info.
> Backwoods Solar - Sharp 250 Watt Poly Module * -ND250QCS Backwoods Solar


Will do on both suggestions thanks Folks for the info!!


----------



## hotpig27 (Dec 24, 2013)

My main goal is battery back up and having grid tie capability just helps a little to offset the cost.

Here is my starter system. I have no south facing roof to work with because of large trees in the yards around me. So I have to face mine to the west and use more panels to make up some of the loss.

This video is dated I now have five 100 watt panels and two 125 watt panels. After September the sun is so low on my southern horizon that I get very little power. I will add some east facing panel to collect the morning sun. I have two 125 watt panels still in the box. I have not decided if I want to add the west facing bank or use them facing east.

On my garden shed I do have two 80 watt and one 100 watt grid tied panels. They do face south but have limited sun because of the neighbors trees.


----------



## preppersintent (Jan 26, 2014)

Titan6 said:


> I went and did it started my solar project bought a Thunderbolt 45 watt solar Panel kit for starters.. will be doing a test run on the shed I have out back going to hook it all up and see how it Works.. also bought a few batteries Harbor Freight had everything I needed to get me started as soon as it warms up I will be setting it up....Plan on buying a kit a month till I have 6 kits setup...Ill keep you all posted


...I have allot of solar time (experience)...In the end you will have spent allot of money on those "kits"..and receive very little solar for your buck...You will be hundreds of watts ahead and dollars in your pocket if you ditch that plan and move ahead with real solar products...in the solar world those are basicly science projects/toys/learning tools...they dont stand the test of time ,deliver very little power and kill expensive batteries...they chronically undercharge,thus letting batteries sulphate and die...45 watts @45% derating for system efficeincy loss(im bieng conservative)...say 22.5 watts at less than 1 amp..(per kit).add internal resistance of an 80% charged battery and it is a mathematical impossability to charge anything more than 1 very small battery...real solar 100/200 watt plus panels and a cheap pwm type controller will last 20 plus years and give you realistic usable power....consider this..it takes 1200 watts of panel and 400 amp hours of battery to run a mini fridge 24/7...and never use batteries if there rated in cold cranking amps..as its not"NOT" a deep cycle battery....need help..just ask.


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

Titan6 said:


> I went and did it started my solar project bought a Thunderbolt 45 watt solar Panel kit for starters.. will be doing a test run on the shed I have out back going to hook it all up and see how it Works.. also bought a few batteries Harbor Freight had everything I needed to get me started as soon as it warms up I will be setting it up....Plan on buying a kit a month till I have 6 kits setup...Ill keep you all posted


I personally purchased solar cells and built my own panels. A lot of work but saved a good bit doing so...


----------

